

"60 Minutes" admits it manipulated the sound in its Tesla segment - danso
http://www.salon.com/2014/04/01/60_minutes_admits_it_manipulated_the_sound_in_its_tesla_segment/

======
deletes
The strangest outcome of all of this is that Bill O'Reilly's actually made
some sense for the first time in history.

[http://youtu.be/Pt0ot1LgXZQ?t=1m3s](http://youtu.be/Pt0ot1LgXZQ?t=1m3s)

~~~
LunaSea
April Fool's day !

~~~
deletes
This is why I don't like April F. Everything has to be rechecked/researched x
times. The 60 minutes article is definitely not AF and I doubt my link is
also.

